# Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü



## Totes_Pferd (10. September 2016)

*Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Ich suche nach einer Komplettwasserkühlung für um die 60€.
Gibts in dem Preisbereich überhaut was gescheidtes?
Und meistens ist der mitgelieferte Lüfter da doch ziemlich laut, also bitte ich auchnoch um eine Lüfterkaufberatung zum Nachrüsten des Lüfters


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Nein gibt es nicht. Kauf dir eine. Gescheiten Luftkühler und du wirst mehr davon haben.


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Genau gebraucht bekommst du da zum Beispiel einen bequiet Dark Rock pro 3 oder noctua nh D15 wenn das bei dir rein passt, dann bist du fast bei identischer Kühlleistung.


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht. Kauf dir eine. Gescheiten Luftkühler und du wirst mehr davon haben.



Das stimmt so nicht, beste Preis/Leistung bietet die Arctic liquid 240 oder die 120. habe selbst die 240 und die Leistung ist Hammer, da kommen die anderen AIO waküs nicht dran. Schau dir mal diesen Test hier an:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test


----------



## azzih (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Welche CPU und was willste machen? Gibt gute und nahezu lautlose Lüfter ab 25-30€, die für normale Ansprüche und selbst moderates Übertakten langen.


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Viel interessanter, welches Gehäuse verwendest du?
In einem Midi- oder Big-Tower ist eine AiO nur sehr schwer argumentierbar.


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*



Abductee schrieb:


> Viel interessanter, welches Gehäuse verwendest du?
> In einem Midi- oder Big-Tower ist eine AiO nur sehr schwer argumentierbar.



Warum das? Man kauft ja keine AIO nur wenn kein Platz da ist ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Doch, eigentlich schon, sonst spricht nämlich kaum etwas für eine Kompakt-Wakü. Gute Luftkühler schaffen die notwendige Kühlleistung spielend und sind dabei leiser. Es gibt so gut wie keine Kompaktwakü, bei der nicht die Lüfter getauscht werden müssen damit sie ihren Leistungsvorteil auch leise ausspielen können und wenn doch, grätscht die Pumpe mit Geräuschen rein. Ich habe so ein Teil (NZXT Kraken 60) im PC und das Teil wird bei nächster Gelegenheit einem NH-D15 oder einem Olymp weichen...


----------



## Totes_Pferd (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
CPU: i5 6400

Ich weiß, dass bei mir eine luftkühlung ausreichen würde, doch ich habe mich für eine wasserkühlung entschieden, da diese echt gut aussieht und ich ein seitenfenster in meinem gehäuse habe


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Dafür opferst du aber reichlich Geld und bist am Ende immer noch nicht so leise wie ein großer Turmkühler.

EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ohne den vorderen Lüfter trägt der deutlich weniger auf.

Optisch sehr schlank:
Phanteks PH-TC14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder:
Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*



Totes_Pferd schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass bei mir eine luftkühlung ausreichen würde, doch ich habe mich für eine wasserkühlung entschieden, da diese echt gut aussieht und ich ein seitenfenster in meinem gehäuse habe



Optik kostet eben immer etwas mehr. Macht ja nichts.


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Doch, eigentlich schon, sonst spricht nämlich kaum etwas für eine Kompakt-Wakü. Gute Luftkühler schaffen die notwendige Kühlleistung spielend und sind dabei leiser. Es gibt so gut wie keine Kompaktwakü, bei der nicht die Lüfter getauscht werden müssen damit sie ihren Leistungsvorteil auch leise ausspielen können und wenn doch, grätscht die Pumpe mit Geräuschen rein. Ich habe so ein Teil (NZXT Kraken 60) im PC und das Teil wird bei nächster Gelegenheit einem NH-D15 oder einem Olymp weichen...




Schau dir die genannte von mir an das ist die Ausnahme. Hatte vorher auch schon ein paar Modelle wie h50 ,h70 , asetek lclc. 
Lüfter laufen bis 60grad auf rund 550u/min und sind nicht hörbar das gillt auch für die Pumpe aus nem abstand von rund 50cm. CPU i5 6400 läuft auf 4,4ghz bei Max 63grad in bf4.


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Also ich hab seit heute den NZXT Kraken X61 drin.
Ich hatte vorher den Noctua NH-U14S Lüftkühler.

Ich muss sagen bei mir ist die Entscheidung zum Wechsel auf AIO WaKü wegen der Optic gefallen. Obwohl der NH-U14S noch relativ schlank ist für nen Luftkühler nehmen die Dinger einfach zu viel Platz weg und sehen nur klobig aus, vom Mainboard sieht man halt nichtmehr viel. (ganz davon abgesehen das Noctua eine ausgezeichnete Leistung hat, war mir die Braun-Beige Farbwahl der Lüfter schon immer ein Dorn im Auge ).
Jedenfalls bin ich vom ersten Eindruck her zufrieden. Der Kraken sieht fantastisch in meinem NZXT Noctis Black Gehäuse aus, die Kühhlleistung ist auch gut, im Idle ca. 28-30 Grad, im Spiel zwischen 48-55 Grad. Dabei laufen die Lüfter auf ca. 35% Umdrehungen im Silentmode. Wirklich silent sind die Lüfter nicht, auch nicht bei dieser niedrigen Drehzahl aber Headset regelt, und wen es trotzdem stört kann sich ja andere Lüfter verbauen. PS: Die Pumpe an sich höre ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Die Pumpe beim NZXT ist gut, hatte ich selbst mal testen können. Da sind die Corsair lauter.
Besser ist aber die Alphacool Pumpe. Der Eisbär ist schon sehr gut geworden, dazu preiswerter als der NZXT.
Ich bin neugierig, was die BeQuiet Silent Loop leisten wird -- wenn die denn mal endlich kommt.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*

Die wird meines Wissens nach aber wohl nicht erweiterbar?!


----------



## Chimera (11. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte KomplettWaKü*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die wird meines Wissens nach aber wohl nicht erweiterbar?!



Doch, soll wie die Fractal Kelvin auch erweiterbar sein. Obwohl sie auch optisch der Kelvin gleicht, soll sie jedoch bissel anders funktionieren.
Edit: Guck mal hier, was der Torsten da interessantes schreibt: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom 

@Topic: Soll sie erweiterbar sein und/oder wenigstens nen Kupferradiator und nicht so ein Aluzeug haben, greift man zur Eisbaer, Fractal Kelvin oder wartet auf die Silent Loop von BQ. Was die BQ kosten wird, stand ja mal in der News zu dem Teil. Wird aber schon deutlich über 60.- sein 
Beim Rest, egal ob NZXT Kraken, Arctic Freezer, Cryorig A, usw. kommen immer die gleichen Asetek Modelle zum Einsatz. Die Hersteller pappen in manchen Fällen nur noch Lüfter und Sticker drauf, andere wie NZXT optimieren noch bissel die Pumpe oder dann wie Cryorig hauen sie noch nen VRM-Lüfter ran. Aber kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, in allen mir bekannten Fällen mussten noch zusätzliche Lüfter ran, da die beiliegenden einfach nur...naja, von mittelmässig bis grottig sind. 
Wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist, dann würd ich aber eher sparen und zur Eisbaer greifen, denn da kannst du später an der Optik feilen und z.B. geilere Anschlüsse, Schläuche/Hardtubes, usw. verbauen, was du bei ner AiO nicht kannst. Und die sind optisch halt nicht wirklich so ein Hit: schwarz mit schwarz in schwarz mit leichten schwarzen Akzenten


----------

